# Headlight difference



## jrrsmith18 (Apr 3, 2011)

I'm looking to start my retrofit once it starts to warm up and looking to start buying supplies, when I go onto eBay for some aftermarket stock headlights they list 1st design and 2nd design. When I take a look at gmpartsdirect there are different part numbers for different years. Did the headlights change over the years?


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

The headlights are all the same*.



*Exception here might be something to do with the new 2015s design but I still think these are the same.


----------



## Gus_Mahn (Aug 16, 2011)

Some have a chrome ring inside the lens on the turn signal. Some don't. The difference is so insignificant it's not noticeable. My brother has one of each on his rebuilt Cruze and nobody would notice unless it was pointed out.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Hey Gus can I come and Visit your Shop Man .. Maybe you can give me some ideas ! 

Frustraited !


Regards Brian ..


----------



## jrrsmith18 (Apr 3, 2011)

Thx for clearing that up, was just hoping they weren't physically different like bolting to the car.


----------



## Gus_Mahn (Aug 16, 2011)

brian v said:


> Hey Gus can I come and Visit your Shop Man .. Maybe you can give me some ideas !
> 
> Frustraited !
> 
> ...


My shop is my brothers 24' x 24' garage. You can ask here or PM if you have questions. I'm willing to help if I'm able.


----------

